# BBC Panorama programme tonight on Banking Secrets of the Rich and Powerful



## Brendan Burgess (21 Sep 2020)

BBC 1 7 pm 

*Banking Secrets of the Rich and Powerful*
Panorama

It’s the leak that reveals the secrets of British banking. Panorama uncovers secret reports that expose how banks have failed to tackle crime and how terrorists, money launderers and crime bosses are able to use the same banks as us. Reporter Richard Bilton also exposes the double life of the man who funded the Brexit Party, secret deals at the top of British football and the business deals billionaires would rather you didn’t know about.


----------



## Purple (21 Sep 2020)

_*Kleptopia: How Dirty Money Is Conquering the World*_ is worth a read in the context of this discussion.
George Monbiot of the Guardian says that the UK is the most corrupt country in the world.


----------



## Pinoy adventure (21 Sep 2020)

Interesting  programme Brendan.
U.K. Awash with funny money


----------



## GrumpyOldMan (21 Sep 2020)

reason for Brexit?


----------



## Purple (22 Sep 2020)

GrumpyOldMan said:


> reason for Brexit?


I've always thought so. This is what The City don't like.


----------



## Steven Barrett (22 Sep 2020)

The fines are always smaller than the profits that they make from such transactions. Given white collar crime takes so long to prosecute and the sentences are so lenient, the incentives are there to engage in such transactions.


----------



## Pinoy adventure (22 Sep 2020)

Is Roman still barred from Britain ? 
Was that why he went for Israeli citizenship when he got barred from the U.K. ?


----------



## WolfeTone (1 Oct 2020)

Global banking system is rotten to the core, City of London, Panama, Switzerland, Wall St... and God knows where else.


----------



## RichInSpirit (2 Oct 2020)

The rich and powerful weren't always rich and powerful. In a lot of cases it was just one generation of very astute and financially literate people making a fortune and the subsequent generations being astute enough not to blow it all during their lifetimes. 
There is always great jealousy among the poorer classes of those better off than themselves.


----------



## Purple (2 Oct 2020)

RichInSpirit said:


> The rich and powerful weren't always rich and powerful. In a lot of cases it was just one generation of very astute and financially literate people making a fortune and the subsequent generations being astute enough not to blow it all during their lifetimes.
> There is always great jealousy among the poorer classes of those better off than themselves.


Well the old line that middle class socialists don't care about poor people, they just hate rich people, does spring to mind but this isn't about that. It isn't really about rich people, it's about despots, dictators, criminals and oligarchs using the international banking system in general, and the City of London in particular, to steal the wealth of nations and wash the proceeds of crime. The Swiss used to do it but the Americans forced them to clean things up after 9/11. The English always did it. Remember that they have banks that were built on slavery and the drugs trade, HSBC actually being set up to handle the vast amount of money they made from the Opium Trade (the British fought a war to keep the trade going). This isn't a new phenomenon, their banking system was founded to do this stuff.


----------



## Purple (28 Apr 2021)

Purple said:


> Well the old line that middle class socialists don't care about poor people, they just hate rich people, does spring to mind but this isn't about that. It isn't really about rich people, it's about despots, dictators, criminals and oligarchs using the international banking system in general, and the City of London in particular, to steal the wealth of nations and wash the proceeds of crime. The Swiss used to do it but the Americans forced them to clean things up after 9/11. The English always did it. Remember that they have banks that were built on slavery and the drugs trade, HSBC actually being set up to handle the vast amount of money they made from the Opium Trade (the British fought a war to keep the trade going). This isn't a new phenomenon, their banking system was founded to do this stuff.


On the above issue I recently came across this article in The Guardian.


----------



## jpd (28 Apr 2021)

Resurrecting a 6 month old thread with a 7 month old piece from the Guardian?


----------



## dereko1969 (28 Apr 2021)

jpd said:


> Resurrecting a 6 month old thread with a 7 month old piece from the Guardian?


Yeah imagine adding in something interesting rather than just criticising!


----------

